

Python Lambdas Explained [video] - omarshammas
https://www.neckbeardrepublic.com/screencasts/lambdas-functions

======
themckman
May or may not be interesting, but:

    
    
        lambda x, y: pass
    

will throw a syntax error because pass[0] is a statement and the lambda
form[1] expects an expression:

[0]:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov_y5kYJQSY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov_y5kYJQSY)
[1]:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov_y5kYJQSY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov_y5kYJQSY)

